# Perdido Solo Trip!



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i decided to go do a lil solo mission today on Perdido. it was overcast and windy so i knew it wouldnt be too hot out there. i checked the doppler and saw that the first line of storms was gonna miss where i wanted to fish so i loaded up and hit the river. got out there about 100pm. i wanted to go to the mouth and do a lil bass fishin but the wind was howling so i stayed up river. the sun was out for the first hour so the bass werent really cooperating. caught a couple small ones but nothing big. i decided to do a lil bream fishin instead. hit a hole i found the other day and caught about 20 nice shellcracker and a stud bluegill. after that, the wind picked up a good bit and the clouds rolled in so i ran to some riprapon the edge of some deep water that i know holds some fish when its hot. fished the entire section and on the point i caught this big guy. didnt have a scale but figured close to 4lbs maybe bigger.either way, nice Perdido River bass. sorry bout the crappy pics. its hard to take good ones without help:letsdrink oh and all fish released to be caught again next time!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

nice varity


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job! I pulled one out of there almost 6lbs this spring.


----------



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

What did that bass hit? What exactly is riprap? Thanks.

G3


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

riprap is rocks or some other type of material used on shorelines, in this case river banks, to aid against erosion. these rocks however have been there for a long time and are now submerged. guess they didnt work as well as they should have.

i was using a soft plastic "twitch" bait. you rig it weedless with light line and a med action rod to give it good action. rigging the bait is the hard part. if it isnt rigged just perfectly it spins or jumps out of the water.


----------

